# Feb 2 only-get free light w M-edge purchase



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just saw tweet from Victoria at M-edge. If you make a purchase today, they will throw in a free eluminator light in celebration of Groundhogs day: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/groundhog/index.psp


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

Great promotion! I just ordered a case and light for my husband. Also, with their Feb. Valentine's special, I was able to order a second case at 50% off so my daughter-in-law will be getting a new case, too!

One more promo they are running, recommend a deployed service man or woman to receive a free Kindle accessory. One lucky soldier, sailor, airman, or Marine will receive a freebie (this is in addition to M-Edge's wonderful support of the E-Readers for Troops program where they donated a free case and light for every donated e-reader). I have two sons and a daughter-in-law who are serving and all three have Kindles. For someone deployed, Kindles are awesome--but they need to be protected!

Thanks M-Edge for your great promotions and support for the troops!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been waiting for today to order my daughter a case for her Sony 300.  Case and light ended up costing me $29.99


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Ordered a case, light, and a skin for 49.99. Not bad at all.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone know if this is good on Amazon as well?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice promo...does it show up in your shopping cart on the M-Edges site?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

OK...looked on their facebook site, and it says "To get the free light, you must order something else with the light, making sure to add the light into the cart. Only 1 free light per person"...also to kuklachica, it doesn't apply to orders via Amazon, only through their website.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I just ordered a case for my nook (the flip cover they're clearancing out) - got the cover AND light for $20 - and chose free shipping.

This is an especially great deal for K2 owners, and even DX, since they've got several of the K2 & DX covers on clearance. 
http://www.medgestore.com/products/closeout/
I'd just picked up a GO cover for my K2 on clearance, now I'll have the light I can use for the K2 AND nook.

Of course that means I now have 3 covers for each reader, and 3 different booklights. Which seems a bit extreme....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Very tempting offer as I'm buying a Kindle 3 this week but I want a built in light and not have to worry about light batteries   So its the Kindle lighted case for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great deal, wish it had been running a couple months back when I got the Go! case and the light for my K3!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Yep, I just ordered a case for my nook (the flip cover they're clearancing out) - got the cover AND light for $20 - and chose free shipping.
> 
> This is an especially great deal for K2 owners, and even DX, since they've got several of the K2 & DX covers on clearance.
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/closeout/
> ...


Ah...the closeout link  Any of those cases for the K2 work for the K3 (yes, I know the K3 is smaller, but maybe?)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> Ah...the closeout link  Any of those cases for the K2 work for the K3 (yes, I know the K3 is smaller, but maybe?)


The sleeve might work, but I doubt any of the covers would, just too much of a size difference. Of course if the hinges were the same size (which they probably aren't) it might be doable. But I don't have a K3 so I don't know.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Meemo said:


> The sleeve might work, but I doubt any of the covers would, just too much of a size difference. Of course if the hinges were the same size (which they probably aren't) it might be doable. But I don't have a K3 so I don't know.


OK...I'm getting the Platform jacket for the Sony PRS 600...it fits the K3! I found a thread and pictures on it from another website (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104474)!

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1087/dsc1084x.jpg


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this. I ordered the Leisure Jacket for protecting my K3 at the beach. It won't be long until beach weather is here again (sorry about you guys up North!). What a nice treat to also get a free light.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, this is great! I have been wanting a new light - Their light will work Ok with a JAVOedge flip case, right? I think I read that somewhere here. I just got my JE case. If I had seen this first, I would have just ordered one of theirs. DH has my old K2 now, so I may get him a case and keep the light for me.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Zero said:


> Ah...the closeout link  Any of those cases for the K2 work for the K3 (yes, I know the K3 is smaller, but maybe?)


Just compared my K2 with my husbands K3 and the hinge inserts on the K3 are farther apart than on my K2, which is odd since the K2 is larger. However, I would think you could make a K2 case work with velcro strips attached to the back of your Kindle. The elluminator light will work with either case, K2 and K3.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Been wanting to get a screen protector... just bought one from m-edge and got the free light! Yay!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> Ooh, this is great! I have been wanting a new light - Their light will work Ok with a JAVOedge flip case, right? I think I read that somewhere here. I just got my JE case. If I had seen this first, I would have just ordered one of theirs. DH has my old K2 now, so I may get him a case and keep the light for me.


It does work with the Javoedge Flip cases - my daughter uses one with hers. I don't think she leaves it in there all the time, but that flat part does fit between the Kindle and the cover.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I ordered the new executive with the molded mounting and got the free light. Hope it gets here fast!! Now just to wait on a promocode from decalgirl that I can use to get my new skin.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It does work with the Javoedge Flip cases - my daughter uses one with hers. I don't think she leaves it in there all the time, but that flat part does fit between the Kindle and the cover.


Thank you! I'm still trying to decide which cover to get. DH doesn't want a new one, so I need to pick one for me.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I caved. I have been eyeing this one:



Love the color and the simplicity of the cover. The free light definitely didn't hurt either .


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, my order has already shipped! Now if the weather would warm up a bit I could try it out at the beach.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine shipped too!! Should be here Saturday. I'm so excited and will post a review of the new molded mounting system too.


----------

